# Barcelona



## littleowl (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

Great pictures!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 30, 2015)

Such intricate architecture !


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2015)

Ah yes I know it well....great capture LO.... My favourite buildings  are  by the acclaimed architect Gaudi some of which you've included.

The loveliest for me is La Sagrada Church, and the Cascada fountain.. 

Close to our home in Southern Spain many miles from Barcelona, we have a Cave bar, completely built in the style of Gaudi... fantastic place..


----------

